# Best digital camera/HT



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

I am looking at buying a digital camera just for taking dog pictures at hunt tests and field trials, so it has to have a good zoom. ANy recomendations?
Thanks
Cyndi


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Cyndi

I don?t know anything about cameras, but I just bought a digital. I bought a Canon PowerShot S1 IS. There are so many to choose from with all sorts of features, it was hard to make a selection. I also wanted zoom. So the first criteria was 10X optical zoom. Digital zoom is a meaningless feature. While researching the camera it was stated in some reviews that at 10X optical it is hard to take a clear shot without image stabilization (IS). Only 2 cameras in my price point (around $500.00) had the feature. The Panasonic DMC-FZ10K and Canon PowerShot S1 IS both had (IS). Both are good cameras, but the Canon was around $100.00 less money. The Canon cost around $450.00 from Walmart.com. I did find it for less money at some on-line outfits but wasn?t sure about them. Retail for the camera $499.00.

For the $450.00 I spent I got a fairly feature rich camera. I have spent the last 3 weeks learning to use it and am just getting comfortable with the 16 buttons, knobs, dials, levers, etc.

There are a lot of good choices available. There are 23 10-12X optical zoom cameras available at Yahoo shopping.

Without having very much experience and almost nothing to compare it to, so far I am happy with the Canon.

Joe Miano ? novice dog trainer ? extreme novice photog.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

Cyndi, I have found that PC world does a good job of comparing digital cameras...

http://www.pcworld.com/


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I have an Olympus 750U with 4.0mp and 10X zoom. Great resolution and zoom capabiliies which gives super pics. The problem is shutter lag when doing action shots. It is very difficult to time the action to get the shpot you want. However, it does have a short movie mode which can be used.

Dan


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

subroc said:


> Cyndi
> 
> I don?t know anything about cameras, but I just bought a digital. I bought a Canon PowerShot S1 IS. There are so many to choose from with all sorts of features, it was hard to make a selection. I also wanted zoom. So the first criteria was 10X optical zoom. Digital zoom is a meaningless feature. While researching the camera it was stated in some reviews that at 10X optical it is hard to take a clear shot without image stabilization (IS). Only 2 cameras in my price point (around $500.00) had the feature. The Panasonic DMC-FZ10K and Canon PowerShot S1 IS both had (IS). Both are good cameras, but the Canon was around $100.00 less money. The Canon cost around $450.00 from Walmart.com. I did find it for less money at some on-line outfits but wasn?t sure about them. Retail for the camera $499.00.
> 
> ...



Joe,

Is there any shutter lag (or maybe its actually auto focus lag) with your Canon PowerShot ? 

I've worked with a number of digital cameras and the shutter lag drives me crazy.

I want to be able to take action shots...that lag time often misses the action!


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

If you don't mind spending the money I would serious look at the Canon Digital Rebel. It is an excellent digital SLR. I know that this will be my next digital camera. You can either buy the kit (comes with lense, case, etc.) or you can buy the body only and purchase the lenses (zoom) that you want. This digital camera is 6.3 megapixels, has basically no shutter lag and I think you can take a burst of four pictures. Go to www.cnet.com to review this camera and get latest prices.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> Is there any shutter lag (or maybe its actually auto focus lag) with your Canon PowerShot ?
> 
> I've worked with a number of digital cameras and the shutter lag drives me crazy.
> 
> I want to be able to take action shots...that lag time often misses the action!


Jeff

Yes, there is a bit of lag. I also expect it is auto focus lag. I have gotten an appreciation of what it takes to get a good shot. It is hard to get a good aerial shot of the dog. I have a quite a few with him starting to take off in one frame and landing in the next or his head in coming into the frame in one and his butt leaving the frame in the next.

The camera has a burst mode @ 1.7 frames per second. It also has a 640-480 movie mode.

At my price point and wanting an all in one camera, I don?t believe I could have gotten much better performance without stepping up to a dSLR.

Joe Miano


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

Just ordered the Digital EOS Rebel. Abes of Maine was the cheapest I found and is an authorized Canon dealer. Now I have to save up for the 300mm telephoto zoom lens.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

subroc said:


> Jeff T. said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any shutter lag (or maybe its actually auto focus lag) with your Canon PowerShot ?
> ...


Thanks for the info Joe,

I think I'll wait for prices to drop a bit. I've been stimulating the economy enough lately and one of my dogs may have an MRI and an orthopedic surgeon in his future


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

BIG_SKY said:


> Just ordered the Digital EOS Rebel. Abes of Maine was the cheapest I found and is an authorized Canon dealer. Now I have to save up for the 300mm telephoto zoom lens.


Sounds good!

If you think about it after you have had a chance to use it, please tell us how you like it.

Here is a thread that might be helpful to you down the road when you need accessories...
 http://forums.anandtech.com/messag...&highlight_key=y&keyword1=Canon Digital Rebel


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

Am also thinking of getting one duty free next month. Has anyone tried a Canon IXUS430 which has been recommended to me?


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Check out www.dpreview.com. It has loads of information on the various digital cameras.

A friend of mine used a Canon Rebel to take pictures at a recent retrieving trial. They came out really well.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hunt test pics with Canon Power Shot S1 IS*

This was taken from another blind about 70 yds away.









You can also taken decent action shots, although I seemed to have difficulty mastering water crashing shots....just need practice.


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Yes*

I have got a HP 935 5.3 MP 21x zoom. It does'nt have a delayed shutter. I take pitcures of dirt bikes in the air, no problem, Even the spokes stop spinning. It takes a cristal clear picture. I am very very happy..


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Take a look at the new Nikon D70 very comparable to the Canon EOS Rebel but with a few more features for aboutthe same price. My supervisor has one and we have the Rebel here at work. After using both he really likes the D70 better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

*digital camera*

Hi does anyone use the Panasonic DMCFZ10K 
cindy


----------



## KathleenJohnson (Jul 3, 2020)

I got too much interesting stuff on your blog. I guess I am not the only one having all the enjoyment here! Keep up the good work.


----------



## James8836G (Jul 7, 2020)

I think this is canon



_







_


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Another consideration is a used camera instead of the latest generation.
I purchased one for $90 with 50x optical zoom, wifi, image stabilization, etc.

At $90, it wont break my heart if I loose it or break it when I flip the canoe.


----------



## Exercitation (Jul 20, 2020)

I recommend Canon EOS Rebel SL3, it is the best for casual photography. If you are also looking for a wireless game camera https://totalguide.org/best-trail-camera/wireless-game-camera-reviews/, check this article to know the best brands to choose.


----------



## Alternater43 (Sep 7, 2020)

Olympus PEN-10 
Not the best one, but it's ok. 
It depends on the reasons you need it.


----------



## BadBBBGirl (Oct 2, 2020)

I am using my smartphone to take pictures of my dog. Not Canon with zoom lens of course, but fine anyway.


----------



## EVAKATY75 (Sep 20, 2020)

For the $450.00 I spent I got a fairly feature rich camera. I have spent the last 3 weeks learning to use it and am just getting comfortable with the 16 buttons, knobs, dials, levers, etc. Speed Test


----------

